# Magnesium Citrate other than Natural Calm



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm about 12 weeks pregnant and my constipation is becoming worse and worse...before I was doing ok with a regular magnesium supplement but I was wondering if magnesium citrate would be more helpful. I've used Natural Calm when I lived in the US but now I'm in Prague and they don't sell Natural Calm anywhere in Europe. I could order it from the US, or even ebay, but with the shipping cost it ends up being really expensive. My mother-in-law is visiting in June so she can bring me some but that's still 2.5 months away...I was wondering if other magnesium citrate supplements (such as made by Now Foods or Solgar) would be as helpful as NC? Usually they come in a pill form. I can get those from other EU countries and they're much more affordable. I need to know for sure, though, because if they're going to be the same as my regular Mg supplement (magnesium oxide) then it's just a waste of money and time ('cause I'd have to order online) for me. I would especially appreciate hearing from anyone who's tried both NC as well as other supplements before, but I'm happy with any input. Thanks!


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I am the world's leading expert on constipation







Actually, just joking, but I've had it for 35 years, so by now I've tried everything. I take a lot of medicine that adds to the constipation too. What "works", and I use that term loosely (no pun intended), is the generic form of Miralax at 2 times the normal dose plus about 2000 mg of magnesium oxide. My GI doc knows all about this, and he says that the current thinking in the medical world is that there's nothing terrible about laxatives, especially the osmotic types, which is what both Miralax and magnesium are. So, in answer to your question, I would go ahead with either the magnesium oxide or citrate (I have heard from different sources that one is more effective than the other, so take your pick). I would never recommend that you take as much as I do. I'm an extreme case. I would begin with about 400 mg and see how you do. If necessary, increase it. Hope that this helps.Steven


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Does mag cit bloat you out as much as mag oxide does - I quit Mag Oxide last year because I bloated terribly with it but someone said Mag Cit doesn't make you bloat - can you help - is this correct?


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

Neither bloats me. It is individual. There are other magnesium preparations. You could try others until you find one that works and doesn't make you feel bloated. I go up and down on the dosage a lot depending on how liquid the bowel movements are. If they are pure water, then I go down until they solidify.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Well mag oxide certainly does - wonder why they all differ with us all - guess it's a process of elimination.


----------

